# Pics Of My 256 gal



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

Upgrade from my 150gal looking to stock that one will post pic when up and running


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

nice. im liking the aro, tinfoil barbs, and gar. great looking tank.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

nice looking tank, ahh im incredibly jealous of you, i wish my floors could support a tank of that size but, i think im limited to around a 75 gallon tank. elevated house with 

hardwood floors > me.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

lol in the th pic u can see your reflection...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha great hair cut, but thats just an amazing tank, im looking at a 220 but i have the same problem as slideways. im gonna end up building a custom house to hold a nice tank like that.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice color on the blood parrot(I'm a pro parrot person, i don't care about the hybridizing)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup!! I'm suprised you can keep that aro with anything :-D How big is the gar?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

silver aros are actually pretty docile. ive never had any aggression problems with mine. how big is yours, warren? 8 inches?


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

thats a reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy big tank. nice!


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

My gar is 19" and the aro is about 16" I also have a 16" clown knife in there also


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

really? they look small in those pics. lol


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

stunning plant, what is it? I also was amazed by the arowana. I daresay the gar is CUTE!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> silver aros are actually pretty docile. ive never had any aggression problems with mine. how big is yours, warren? 8 inches?


Oh , I remembered eurasian talking about his being aggressive


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

WOW great setup, love the arrowana. I had one for a while but was forced to get rid of him once he great too big. I moved and had no room for a tank that he needed. So he got a good home  But the entire tank and all the fish are gorgeous! 


And fishfreaks I think Eurasian has an Australian Arrowana if I am correct, definitely not as docile as the silver.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Oh , I remembered eurasian talking about his being aggressive


yeah, his is a Jardini.


----------

